# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  anyone acquiring or thinking of another shotgun?

## lophortyx

that time of the year.shooting almost done, although there is geese and pigeons available.conversations on the forum at the moment are slow ,so i thought i would moot the point about anyone out there who has just seen his dream gun or thinking about trading the banger for something that's a little better to swing, to step forth and justify that new purchase or the reasons why another gun is needed for the stable.you will have a sympathetic audience.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

i need a _reason_ for another firearm?

----------


## timattalon

> that time of the year.shooting almost done, although there is geese and pigeons available.conversations on the forum at the moment are slow ,so i thought i would moot the point about anyone out there who has just seen his dream gun or thinking about trading the banger for something that's a little better to swing, to step forth and justify that new purchase or the reasons why another gun is needed for the stable.you will have a sympathetic audience.


Another one is ALWAYS needed for the stable......If you have room for one you have a reason to get one.....

Mind you I have to learn to hit something with mine first. I can hit running rabbits with a 22 standing but cannot hit a barn from the inside with a shot gun (yet.....)

----------


## Marty Henry

Impulse bought one at auction beginning of the month, a midland boxlock hammerless sxs. Ive got a semi and an o/u but side by sides just look so cool. 
Shot it last weekend for the first time, couple of magpies and a rabbit, just have to re aquaint my self with double triggers still for $50 you cant have everything.

----------


## lophortyx

i have an old midlands catalogue here,if you post a picture i might be able to identify the model.yes SxS are cool,if you are swapping from an under and over,just remember to blot out the target,rather than hold under as you would with an u/o.this will vary but i've found this is true with most SxS.

----------


## jakewire

I sold my Browning Maxus to get into a stock adjustable Miroku Sporter.
Now that that has happened I am missing an auto
So, I have been looking at the Fabarm L4S Black hunter.
Fabarm
Can't see much wrong with it and there is one on the wall at the local

----------


## mikee

I have a 12ga one of these for mud pies
Browning B725

and a 20ga one of these for a hunting gun
Beretta SP3


20ga to 28ga adapters and a Remington 870 12g for rainy days so I think I'll stick with that till I find a 28ga SxS

----------


## jakewire

I just went down and had another look at the L4S shotgun
it is a bit long in the stock for me but being wood that's not too much of a problem
I also had a look at  the Remington V3, for what it is, I think it's to expensive at 1800 especially when you can find them in the states for 700-750.
If they came in at a decent price I think they would sell a lot of them.

I like the Fabarm though.

----------


## dirtyhabit

> I sold my Browning Maxus to get into a stock adjustable Miroku Sporter.
> Now that that has happened I am missing an auto
> So, I have been looking at the Fabarm L4S Black hunter.
> Fabarm
> Can't see much wrong with it and there is one on the wall at the local


A mate has had a 20g Fabarm hes been using on clays for maybe 6 months and hes very happy with it😎

----------


## tetawa

Would like a Bennelli 20g, but concerned if they remove lead from the sub cal. Have had 2 new Fabarm auto's, had feed problems from new, both returned, never again.

----------


## FatLabrador

I love my 12 gauge weatherby semi but looking for a nice side by side 16 gauge

----------


## lophortyx

yes,i have a benelli ultralite 20ga and it is a fantastic gun.i would rate the benelli M2 12 or 20ga,bang for buck for the one gun does all owner,one of.if not the best choice in the market. the weatherby sa are also good guns.i have a 28ga u/o otherwise i would be tempted by the highly rated weatherby sa 28ga.

----------


## Fawls

Just curious, is the 'off' season a good time to buy or does it make no difference in prices and or available selection?

----------


## jakewire

It isn't a good time here, nothing moves until a few weeks before duck shooting, then some specials come on
other areas may differ.

----------


## lophortyx

a lot of guns come on trademe before duck opening,but then so do a lot of buyers.i would keep an eye on trademe,ie save the shotgun listing so you can view the new arrivals.a good gun, well priced can come on at anytime,and at this time of the year,weeks before and after xmas there can be some excellent buys as there are few buyers.

----------


## Pointer

I'm looking for an AYA sidelock in 20 or 16 bore. Any leads appreciated

----------


## tetawa

From now thru to January is a good time for game shotgun buying, after Feb the demand will increase, also a good time to talk to retailers if buying new, they may be keen to discount stock that's been on the rack since last season.

----------


## Wirehunt

Not that they carry much of interest unless you want a 12 gauge semi.  THe importers in this country suck.

----------


## mikee

> Not that they carry much of interest unless you want a 12 gauge semi *dirty gun*.  THe importers in this country suck.


Fixed it for ya mate, I hate picking up empty shells with a vengence. Don't believe me shoot at 100 target round of sporting. Your mates will be at the next station waiting for ya to catch up after picking up ya empties

----------


## lophortyx

in reply to wirehunt. i guess if you are a retailer you go with what makes your money.certainly the last decade it has been semi-autos.i understand there is a bit of a lull in the market at the moment with the downturn in duck numbers no one is buying new shotguns.if you are looking for variety then look at independent importers,stager sports,mai mai supplies, Hayes, to name just a couple. in terms of second hand imports gun city have imported a huge range of shotguns ex japan and they have sales and special them off. they also brought in a lot of Rizzini's of all gauges,which were cheaper to buy here than anywhere else in the world.our market by world standards is very small, yet i've always thought we do pretty well.you can always import and the 2nd hand selection in the UK looks very good.don't forget you get 17.5% VAT off which goes a long way towards our gst.,freight and department of Ag costs.there is no duty on imported secondhand guns.the world can be your oyster.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Or order something a bit nicer if you can handle the wait and the hit to your wallet.

I ordered a new sporting shotgun last month but I won't see it for at least 6 months.

----------


## berretta

I have one,lovely balance,fast pointer ,You can still use lead away from waterways....I use solids in it for bush shooting...drop like rocks .

----------


## mcche171

Im heading back to a Benelli Vinci (ugly gun but works for me) means selling my Beretta A400 Extreme. 
Many will say im heavily downgrading, and i suppose i am in terms of the product, but with neck and back problems from some accidents the vinci is more comfortable.

----------


## berretta

try leading them..once I was shown how to do it the tally shot up! excuse the pun ...

----------


## 10-Ring

> Another one is ALWAYS needed for the stable......If you have room for one you have a reason to get one.....
> 
> Mind you I have to learn to hit something with mine first. I can hit running rabbits with a 22 standing but cannot hit a barn from the inside with a shot gun (yet.....)


I had the same problem until recently. Found I wasn't giving enough lead and follow through.

----------


## kawekakid

I bought a 1904 8 mm Steyr  for $160 but the stock was damage ,so have another stock coming for that .

----------


## Bob Da Browning

Shotgunners should get themselves some decent coaching & have their guns fitted to suit them & their needs (most people can get into a car, some can start it, but not so many can actually drive it properly............they usually start by altering the seat position, the mirrors & the seatbelt.

----------


## gsp follower

> 20ga Rizzini Aurum Field 26"
> Listing #: 1190952674
>  Christchurch City, Canterbury, NZ
> Save 35% New item Pay Now 
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge photo
> Restricted item
> The seller is required to sight the buyer's firearms licence and required documentation. 
> ...


typical wonder whats brought this on.
they look a nice piece.
if its only 2 3/4 inch your chances of getting that size steel are way worse than the 3 inch and that not fn easy.
perhaps they know sonething f&g aint announced yet but no the field 12 has dropped by the same to.

----------


## lophortyx

guncity acquired a lot of Rizzini shotguns in a deal.they have been selling them at very good prices compared to the UK or USA. although these are new guns, my guess is they were manufactured 5-6 years ago,hence the need to shift them on.personally i like the rizzini's,i must do as i have bought 3 of them in the sub gauges from GC. they are well made. i would check the gun over making sure the serial numbers match on the parts perhaps do i little research on date of manufacture etc. this can all help if you want to haggle on price.

----------


## norsk

This is worth a read

Gun reviews: Secondhand B. Rizzini shotgun review - Shooting UK

----------


## gsp follower

> guncity acquired a lot of Rizzini shotguns in a deal.they have been selling them at very good prices compared to the UK or USA. although these are new guns, my guess is they were manufactured 5-6 years ago,hence the need to shift them on.personally i like the rizzini's,i must do as i have bought 3 of them in the sub gauges from GC. they are well made. i would check the gun over making sure the serial numbers match on the parts perhaps do i little research on date of manufacture etc. this can all help if you want to haggle on price.


so you,d be the man to ask then.
how are they functionaly are the mobile chokes well made and and do the mike out close to spec??

----------


## lophortyx

the 16 ga i bought had fixed chokes,1/4 and mod.the 20ga and 28ga are removable.i don't tend to alter my chokes much and i tend to shoot these chokes.i have patterned these chokes on 7.5, and 6 shot,they gave great patterns.i have not miked them.the round body EL is a very nice style of gun,but the Arum is practically the same,just not as good on the wood,but for the price still excellent,and not as much hand finishing as the Artemis(Deluxe) models.they compare favourably with the Beretta's,and have more bling for your buck.

----------


## southernman

I have a fair, U/O 16ga,was  custom made for me, love it, :Have A Nice Day:  one of the Fair 40th anniversary shotguns.
 Just got a smoking deal, on a John Dickson & son, SXS in 20 bore, build papers and info from 1958, for giving up my home, for a couple moths to a guy who's house was fire damaged, in the big fort McMurray wild fire we had up here, I was In New Zealand, and he need a place to stay for a bit, till he got repairs done.
 First round of skeet got 18, second got 22, so I am very happy. I shoot gun down, so the last two stations are tough to get up fast enough.

----------


## gsp follower

> *I have a fair, U/O 16ga,was  custom made for me, love it, one of the Fair 40th anniversary shotguns.*
>  Just got a smoking deal, on a John Dickson & son, SXS in 20 bore, build papers and info from 1958, for giving up my home, for a couple moths to a guy who's house was fire damaged, in the big fort McMurray wild fire we had up here, I was In New Zealand, and he need a place to stay for a bit, till he got repairs done.
>  First round of skeet got 18, second got 22, so I am very happy.* I shoot gun down, so the last two stations are tough to get up fast enough*.


im green despite the 16,s ammo woes here i love it still.
agree twice now ive shot the overheads from halfway to the shoulder [ once the hip] :Grin:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I bit the bullet so to speak and grabbed a Benelli M2 in 12gauge....... only regret is not buying it sooner! Im absolutely sold on the benelli and won't go back!I'm in the process of trying to sell my O/U Churchill 205 sporter which was used for Clays only and one opening weekend for only $700 so I can pay for my new Marlin 336 ss.

----------


## lophortyx

the benelli M2 is a great gun especially for the one shotgun does all.i would get the wood version,same price, better resale, and it looks a hell of a lot better. on the Rizzini front, i meant to mention, as a lot of these guns were remained, ie sent back to the factory, some are cased and some are without, if you are buying a gun without a case, this represents about $500 worth of value.

----------


## southernman

> im green despite the 16,s ammo woes here i love it still.
> agree twice now ive shot the overheads from halfway to the shoulder [ once the hip]


Yea I like my 16ga, I will make you even greener, my main field gun, I use for ducks and canada's,   is an older Remington 1100, 16ga semi, :Thumbsup:  have a ribbed, full choke barrel and a modified non rib, I have a Mec press and roll my own, much cheaper for the 16 and 28ga to reload. :Have A Nice Day: 
 If your interested in a Fair 16ga, u/o I have two, a jubilee prestige in NZ and my 40th in Canada, the Prestige will come up for sale, once  get the 40th back.

----------


## gsp follower

> Yea I like my 16ga, I will make you even greener, my main field gun, I use for ducks and canada's,  * is an older Remington 1100, 16ga semi, have a ribbed, full choke barrel and a modified non rib,* I have a Mec press and roll my own, much cheaper for the 16 and 28ga to reload.
>  If your interested in a Fair 16ga, u/o I have two, a jubilee prestige in NZ and my 40th in Canada, the Prestige will come up for sale, once  get the 40th back.


green no blue yes :Grin: 
 i once carried a 1100 26 inch multi choke 12 quail hunting for a day.
my arms still havent unstretched back to thier normal position.
plus im a lefty :XD:

----------

